# trailer tires wearing on inside!!!!



## waderdude832 (Jun 7, 2008)

I have a single axle trailer that both tires are wearing on the inside. i need to buy a new set of tires but dont wanna waste my money on having to replace the tires every year. much information needed.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

I heard wearing on the inside of trailer tires can be caused by too much weight.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Have you been replacing them every year?Your axle may be shot!


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

I would check the axle alignment and balance the weight in the trailer first. If you boat is to far forward it will cause a lot of wear on the inside of the tires.


----------



## waderdude832 (Jun 7, 2008)

i have only had the boat for about 3 months but the owner before replaced them 8 months ago. both tires are leaning pretty bad.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

the axle is bent.get a new axle.


----------



## waderdude832 (Jun 7, 2008)

where would be the best place for a replacement axle?


----------



## waderdude832 (Jun 7, 2008)

the trailer is for a 17ft dargel skout


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

http://www.horizontrailers.com/

I've heard good thing's about them and know friends that have gotten trailers from them.You could buy the axle and do it yourself or get them to fix it.good luck


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

If you do not have any cash, bend the axle back close to straight. 

You can bend it buy taking it off the trailer, putting a straight piece of metal down the length of the axle and using two large ratchet straps to pull it back close to where it needs to be. You can also do the same thing with a jack and chain on short axles.


----------



## Night Trout (Jun 19, 2006)

What kind of tires are on the boat, are they radial or bias ply? Can you take a pic of the tires, axle for us to see? I wouldn't jump straight to the axle is bent without seeing a pic.


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

x2.....My 21' kenner has a single axle trailer and with bias ply tires, they wear on the inside. I switched to a radial and solved the problem.


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

Take it to a good boat trailer repair place and get a professional opinion.


----------



## TECH9405 (Oct 26, 2011)

Make sure the bearing aren't shot or loose. If so, the hubs/tires will lean as you described. Axle could possibly be bent or overloaded.


----------



## DrewBob (May 13, 2010)

reeltimer said:


> the axle is bent.get a new axle.


X2- just had the same thing happen on my single axle. Check with the guys at Master Hitch

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## silverado 1 (Jul 21, 2007)

make sure tire pressure is always kept up had same problem bought new tires check regularly and no problem since


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Agreed, sounds like a bent axle. If it is as severe as you mention, chances are it's visibly obvious..


----------



## Fish-n-Chips (Sep 28, 2011)

What's the current weight rating of the axle? If it does need to be replaced go to next heaviest axle. I replaced tha axles on my tandem yesterday and took 4 hours by myself.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

*spindles breaking?*



reeltimer said:


> Have you been replacing them every year?Your axle may be shot!


 sounds like the spindles are bending due to being rusted out and getting ready to break


----------



## RayAM2007 (Jun 29, 2008)

I have a torsion axle setup that I would sell you. 
Outside hub dimensions are 96", centerline on flanges is 76". 

281-331-0845


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

McClain Trailers will have an axle for you. Their prices are good to.

12945 East Freeway
Houston
(713) 675-0440



7203 Cowart Street
Houston
(713) 675-2761


----------

